# Magma Pgm's



## Froggy (Mar 3, 2008)

In April of 1981, the U.S. Department of the Interior reported producing up to 1,000 ounces of platinum and up to 400 times more gold than platinum from conventional grinding and flotation of magma from San Francisco Bay and California's West-flowing rivers. It was found that flotation was neither cost nor profit effective. By co-producing soluble silicates from magma, this invention will yield these metals from magma cost-effectively. ---------------------------------------------------------------- Hmm, Did I hear someone say sample?


----------



## MuttonChop (Mar 5, 2008)

Froggy said:


> In April of 1981, the U.S. Department of the Interior reported producing up to 1,000 ounces of platinum and up to 400 times more gold than platinum from conventional grinding and flotation of magma from San Francisco Bay and California's West-flowing rivers. It was found that flotation was neither cost nor profit effective. By co-producing soluble silicates from magma, this invention will yield these metals from magma cost-effectively. ---------------------------------------------------------------- Hmm, Did I hear someone say sample?



Hi Froggy,
Can you provide a reference for this?
Thanks


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea Frog,
Where did you get this info? 
I love magma!

Mark


----------



## Froggy (Mar 7, 2008)

let me dig around abit, I can find it again,,, muttonchop you should have gold all over the place, especially around areas that have rivers shooting into the sea,,,, reak out the pan!


----------

